# Robin Subaru 14hp winter engine



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

I found this Robin Subaru engine for $299 free shipping. They say its the 14hp, so if thats the case I would think thats a really good deal. Also bought in bulk even cheaper.
In general those Subaru engines are of high quality and 14hp engines are usually much more expensive than a 7hp or 10hp.
Has anyone tried using this engine to repower any of their snowblowers?
If so how did they like it?
I'm considering one for the future.
https://www.brandnewengines.com/EE4...MI0NWHjs_U3wIVWIGzCh0BCQPZEAQYASABEgJ6cfD_BwE


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That seems pretty cool. I've heard good things about the Robin Subaru engines, but if I'm not mistaken, they decided to stop making small engines. So future parts availability may become more of a concern.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes that would be a concern. Hopefully they have some NOS parts available for now if needed. The big thing I am wondering is about the size and weight of this machine? Has anyone had one? Are they as big and heavy as the 14hp Predator 420cc? Because that engine is very large and weighs about 75 pounds.
That would put a strain on the user. Or is it smaller, like some of the larger older OHV Tecumsehs, those were a good size and weight.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I was looking at one of those before I found my HMSK80. I was wondering the exact things you are so will be interesting to hear.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It says 73 lbs on that website for the Subaru so I suspect similar in size to a GX390 or a Predator 420cc.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Parts Problem Waiting to Happen. No Thank You


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

There are tons of those in service worldwide.


What parts are you gonna need?


They are great engines


Red


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

bigredmf said:


> There are tons of those in service worldwide.
> 
> 
> What parts are you gonna need?
> ...


x2

Dont know how old y'all are but Im 49, so by the time a quality engine like this needs some odd parts I'll probably be 6 feet under

.

.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm thinking its not 14 hp but 14 ft pounds of torque....no manufacturer goes by hp ratings now do they?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Hp ratings are certainly less common now than they were. But the link mentions 14 hp. Unfortunately, I've been unable to find a displacement (or any specs details), which would give a hint.


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

That is 14 hp with about 17-19 ft-lb of torque and is a winter engine. I had a Subaru Robin EX-series on a logsplitter that was really good. The design uses a chain for the camshaft instead of a rubber belt like Honda. The only problem I had with my engine was the fuel shutoff. They used pot metal in place of a plastic valve. Ethanol solidifies inside of pot metal so I had to drill it with a small bit using my fingers to open it.


Quickly checking Partstree, about 95% of the parts are available. Yamaha picked up the two-cylinder designs from Subaru, and a new company in China took on the single cylinders.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I checked it out...a 404 cc engine with chain driven overhead cam...14 hp.....how can you go wrong...5 year warrenty......


----------



## KingDavey (Jan 31, 2018)

I have one, haven't used it yet. A little background, I was a rental mechanic for 10 years. The Subaru overhead cam engines are great. Keep up with the oil changes because they have a plastic governor gear that can wear out. The carburetor parts were a p.i.t.a as Subaru only sold them individually, no kits. The weight specs on this engine are off. The site selling it says 73lbs as does other sources. The owners manual states 82.9lbs. I believe that 83lbs is correct. The 369cc LCT engine I replaced was 73.5 according to spec sheets. The Subaru weighs more. With a full tank of fuel(1.75 gal) it has almost the same balance as the LCT. I may add a little weight to the bucket to compensate. For $300 shipped for a high end 404cc winter engine its a killer deal. Clean, fresh fuel and regular maintenance it would last a long time. Now for getting the right pulleys for it and/or machining, have fun. :smile2:Continuous rated hp is [email protected], 19.91ft.lbs. according to the ex40 service manual(the SX40 can't be far off) 60 watt coil for accessories


----------



## KingDavey (Jan 31, 2018)

shallowwatersailor said:


> That is 14 hp with about 17-19 ft-lb of torque and is a winter engine. I had a Subaru Robin EX-series on a logsplitter that was really good. The design uses a chain for the camshaft instead of a rubber belt like Honda. The only problem I had with my engine was the fuel shutoff. They used pot metal in place of a plastic valve. Ethanol solidifies inside of pot metal so I had to drill it with a small bit using my fingers to open it.
> 
> 
> Quickly checking Partstree, about 95% of the parts are available. Yamaha picked up the two-cylinder designs from Subaru, and a new company in China took on the single cylinders.


Do you know what company took in the single cylinders?


----------



## KingDavey (Jan 31, 2018)

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ew-ariens-30inch-subaru-motor-conversion.html


----------



## shallowwatersailor (Feb 19, 2013)

KingDavey said:


> Do you know what company took in the single cylinders?



The brand is called _cc Robin _and is a Chinese company. Production of the EH 122, OHV ER-series, and OHC EX-series will now be in China. The OHC EA-series Vertical and two-cylinder OHV V-Twin have been taken over by the professional Yamaha manufacturer.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

End of SUBARU production - crossing under new brand cc Robin and YAMAHA | SUBARU & YAMAHA Power Products I AMI CZ s.r.o.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

It sounds like a good engine for a larger machine. The only real issue I would have with it is its overall size and weight. At about 83 pounds that engine is a little bit heavier than the 420cc Predator at harbor freight and they are monsters. Those engines are very large and heavy, so it is definitely going to put added strain on the user, especially when your not running it and wheeling it around, but even with it on and running thats a lot of weight to muscle around, the blower better have some kind of autoturn in that case. Its not really practical for most smaller blowers that are between 24" and 28" something that large really isnt necessary. However if you have a larger blower like the larger Ariens between 32" and 36" and other machines that go even larger it would be practical due to the size ratio of the machine and power needed to properly throw snow well with those larger buckets. For most blowers the largest I would want to go as an example would be an engine like the Predator 301cc. That engine is 56 pounds and the overall size of it is reasonable. However the next time I get a larger blower in, that's in need of an engine I will seriously consider the Subaru.
I know the Gravely Pro QXT attachment line machine uses a Subaru and that thing is a beast, but the tractor end that the engine sits on is also very large so it works out perfectly. Great information.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

KingDavey said:


> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ew-ariens-30inch-subaru-motor-conversion.html
> https://youtu.be/qbJWPVEa2b0
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69qKU_yyWf8




Beast Mode!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Who is Robin?


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

Below is the link to Subaru engines. 
The 14 hp EX-40 is found here plus parts and spec info.
Nice engines. I’ve mainly seen them on gas power washers and they seem durable with the cam chain (as already mentioned) being a strong point.

The price the OP has found does seem to be pretty good.

EX40 Small OHC Engine | Subaru Industrial Power Products


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

besides being a ohc it's also a balance shaft /pentroof hemi ,crank rides on dual ball bearings. 

shop manual 
http://www.subarupower.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/ES7487_EX40.compressed.pdf
owners manual 
http://www.subarupower.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/subaru-engines-ex35-ex40-owners.pdf


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Who is Robin?


You know, Batman's sidekick!!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh him! I have a Subaru engine on my *gasp* Ariens razor walk behind mower- good engine- the auto choke is a bit fininnaky and she'll cough for a few seconds when I engage the blade for the first time that day- have to manipulate the throttle a bit to get it to stop doing that- but otherwise it is ok.


----------

